# (OK) HRCH Sundances Elpero Loco Chavez MH



## Bob (Nov 27, 2004)

HRCH Sundances Elpero Loco Chavez MH

OFA LR-158867G24M Eye Cerf LR-46106

Sire: FC AFC Chena River Chavez (NAFC FC Ebonstar Lean Mac x FC AFC Chena River No Surprise)

Dam: Three Rivers Misty (FC AFC Riparian Roughrider x Harbor Oaks Bristol II)

Loco weighs approx. 85 pounds, is black and yellow factored. He is a hard driving dog both in competition and in hunting season.

Contact Lisa Billingsley 918-782-2033, we are located in NE Oklahoma


----------

